# 22 yr old newly qualified midwife planning on moving to NZ



## afitze

Hi all, I'm a newly qualified midwife hoping to move to New Zealand for this time next year.

Hoping to go to Auckland...am waiting to hear about a telephone interview for National Woman's Health.

Anyway, I'm planning on coming over on my own, and i'm just writing to see if anyone has any advice on where i should look to live...how much i should expect things to cost..whats the night life like...am i likely to make friends easily-thats the main thing thats scaring me.

ANY information on arriving and living in Auckland would be very very much appreciated!!


thanks, Amanda
x


----------



## Natasha88

Hi Amanda, 

I'm due to qualify as a midwife in August and want to move to New Zealand/Australia. Can you tell me how you went about getting a job as a newly qualified midwife and moving there? Everywhere i seem to be looking wants you to have at least 12 months experience! Any information would be much appreciated! 

Thanks very much!

Natasha x


----------



## Darla.R

afitze said:


> Hi all, I'm a newly qualified midwife hoping to move to New Zealand for this time next year.
> 
> Hoping to go to Auckland...am waiting to hear about a telephone interview for National Woman's Health.
> 
> Anyway, I'm planning on coming over on my own, and i'm just writing to see if anyone has any advice on where i should look to live...how much i should expect things to cost..whats the night life like...am i likely to make friends easily-thats the main thing thats scaring me.
> 
> ANY information on arriving and living in Auckland would be very very much appreciated!!
> 
> thanks, Amanda
> x


You need to touch base with Lisamct, she was on here yesterday.


----------

